# End of Alpine F#1 status....?



## eskateboarding7 (Mar 18, 2009)

Has Alpine cut their premium F#1 status line or merely just decided against it's own website? 
AlpineF#1Status
Looks like the site has been down for a few months now. If anyone can shed some light on the situation I would be curious to know.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I think Alpine has just aboated the site... they don't even have parts to service half the gear... its so sad, I loved my F1 gear!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadly, that's what happens when the bean counters take over...


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

mmiller said:


> I think Alpine has just aboated the site... they don't even have parts to service half the gear... its so sad, I loved my F1 gear!


Do you mean aborted? Not "aboated"?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I think he means Assassin.


----------



## Ale555 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sad to say, but that stuff is not up dp date anymore. 
Think of FIR against IIR filters, how old the chipset is (when that thing was mede we talked in MHz on PCs! And now...)

Liked mine, too. But for the price...not enough.


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

I always wanted to try an F1 deck, but I always read about people not being able to get parts or this and that as far as service goes.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> Do you mean aborted? Not "aboated"?


No, actually I meant Assassin.. 

If your gonna worry about people's spelling mistakes, then fix your username Jerk-Off.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

mmiller said:


> No, actually I meant Assassin..
> 
> If your gonna worry about people's spelling mistakes, then fix your username Jerk-Off.


Only returning the favor. Capitalize your username. It's obviously your own abbreviated proper name.

Also, get that ALL JL system finished and your gas tank filled. I will be waiting for you in about 2 weeks. Or were you bluffing? I am ready to **** on you, and send you home to make excuses.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> Only returning the favor. Capitalize your username. It's obviously your own abbreviated proper name.
> 
> Also, get that ALL JL system finished and your gas tank filled. I will be waiting for you in about 2 weeks. Or were you bluffing? I am ready to **** on you, and send you home to make excuses.


Ignored!


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

mmiller said:


> You'll get yours....... I hope you got a good Dental plan!


Ooohhh. Internet threats!! Oohhh. 

Why would someone all of the sudden resort to petty, worthless internet threats? My guess is because he knows his ALL JL system, which he threatened would hail in comparison to mine with no digital processing, just won't hold up to something real. Live in your bubble....bubble boy. When it comes down to putting your money where your mouth is, you changed your tune.

You made the proposition. I accepted. Where are you? Need help with gas money? I am sure your TRUE internet "friends" here would be more than willing to help.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Why aren't you capitalizing "JL?" It IS a proper noun, after all.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

He may have a hard time answering you :laugh:


----------



## ddawson24 (Aug 8, 2010)

F1 Status has been done for years. Heck it might have been 2006 when it ended. The great thing is many of those technologies have been trickled down into many of the products Alpine has today. The patents weren't put to waste. The technologies can now be found in many more affordable products. If you take a look at the new sound processing, speakers, and amps it's still there.


----------

